# Maximalen aktuellen x,y und z- wert auslesen



## Tintenklecks1 (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,
sorry für den Titel, mir ist kein besserer eingefallen.
Hier mal zuerst ein bild, damit ihr wisst, von was ich rede:




Also ich programmiere ein Programm, mit dem man den ganzen Quatsch aus der Schule, der mit Vektoren zu tun hat, 
darstellen kann. 
Jetzt würde ich gerne an die Achsen eine Beschriftung dranmachen, und zwar immer am Bildrand.
D.h., diese Beschriftung müsste dann natürlich am Rand meines Canvas3d entlanglaufen. 
Und jetzt kommt meine Frage: wie kann ich von meinem canvas den größten x-Wert, der gerade sichtbar ist, auslesen lassen? Oder muss ich das doch über die Position der ViewingPlatform bestimmen lasse?

Vielen Dank

mfg Sebastian


----------



## Gast (16. Mai 2007)

Bitte verschieben --> java3d


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

*done*


----------



## M.L. (18. Mai 2007)

Also den maximalen Wert eines Arrays erhält man mit folgendem Algorithmus:
-Array definieren und mit Werten befüllen
-Dummy Variable anlegen und mit dem ersten Wert des Felds befüllen
-Mit einer Schleife das Array entlanglaufen
-Wenn der jeweils gefundene Wert grösser ist als der der Dummy Variable wird dieser der Dummy Variable zugewiesen
-Nach dem Ende des Schleifendurchlaufs den Wert der Dummy Variablen ausgeben lassen


----------



## Tintenklecks (22. Mai 2007)

Wie ich ein Array durchlaufen kann ist mir klar. Ich will aber wissen, ob es eine Methode gibt, die mir die maximalen Werte von x,y und z gibt, die momentan dargestellt werden (also vom internen Koordinatensystem). Sprich welches der momentan maximale Wert ist, den die Kamera sieht.


----------

